# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Inducing Trance To Wild - Part 2

## Sythix

Inducing Trance To Wild - Part 1  - *Techniques for the WILD process and inducing trance states and sleep paralysis, refer to the technique Reverse Blinking in this topic because it will come in handy for the techniques posted here.*

 ::welcome:: 


Hello all, here I have posted techniques on developing vivid visualization, natural induction of hallucinations, inducing vivid HI before sleep and etc. to help you accomplish the goal of Lucid Dreaming through my WILD method or make up your own&#33; These visual skills are not only essential for many practices (ie. Lucid Dreaming), they are fun fun fun&#33; 

_NOTE: I have many techniques that will benefit EVERYONE, no matter who you are, if you follow what I&#39;m saying and practice&#33;_ 

:&#33;: *Visualization/Imagination Techniques & Tips* :&#33;:
_I will begin with tips for the following visualization techniques._

 ::arrow::  Don&#39;t see with your physical eyes, see with your minds eye. Pinpoint the area in your consciousnesswhere this image is projected. It is different than where your eyes project their image.  Keep your attention in this area and you might find yourself seeing the images vividly&#33;
 ::arrow::  Visualize as vividly as you can; that means use all 5 senses within the visualization&#33; This may be hard at first, but with practice it&#39;ll become as natural as breathing&#33; Just imagine a lucid dream with all its vividness and senses present like in real life.
 ::arrow::  Be relaxed, don&#39;t force these techniques and don&#39;t stress over them. I will put recommendations on when and how long you should do them - but as you should know the more the better&#33;

*Develop Vivid Visualization*

First, we&#39;ll start off by developing vivid visualizations. Right now, as you&#39;re reading this, visualize an apple. Do you see it in your mind? Now reach out to it and feel it in your hands, feel the texture, the weight, everything pertaining to the sense of touch. Now take a bite out of it; hear the sound of biting it, taste the apple in your mouth, roll it around in your mouth, chew and hear yourself chewing. Then move onto smelling the apple, look at the wound you gave it up close and smell the apple. Now throw it against the wall and hear it bounce off the wall and fall to the floor with a thump - end visualization. Some of you may have difficulty doing this exercise and reading at the same time, so read it over and then close your eyes and do it. If you still can&#39;t...then you&#39;ll need to practice this. I suggest doing this for 5 minutes, everyday, about 10 times a day. This exercise can be done anywhere, anytime (as long as you&#39;re not doing anything that requires concentration) - say, you&#39;re in a bus waiting to get to your destination, practice this and by the time you know it you&#39;ll be able to vividly visualize all 5 senses easily. When you get more adept in visualizing all 5 senses with the apple, move to bigger things. Try to include all your 5 senses whenever you&#39;re daydreaming and such, this is an extremely beneficial exercise&#33;

*Develop Vivid Imagery*

Now this technique deals with vivid imagery. This is different than vivid visualizations. The first exercise dealt with developing vivid visualizations which includes all 5 senses; the following will allow you to start seeing these simple visualizations as if they were real life images. You will be able to see them as if you were seeing them with your physical eyes (although faint at first). The first step to developing this vivid imagery is creating a belief in your subconscious that you CAN see vivid imagery. Take a look at the following image:



_Belief Building_

Step 1: Stare at the center of the image for 30 seconds. Time yourself or count mentally.
Step 2: Soon as you reach 30, close your eyes and observe the after-image.
Step 3: Keep the after-image in your sight for as long as you can.
Step 4: Repeat this exercise every day about 3 times to build a belief. (A week is enough.)
Optional Step: When you&#39;re seeing the after-image, try to replicate the same exact image in your imagination and try to &#39;move&#39; it with your will, you might actually do it.

After doing this exercise, you have now experienced a vivid image. That is the kind of image you will be able to project into your view from your memory. You will be able to vividly see the image of an apple, just like the after-image of the circle, or anything else.

Extra pictures to develop belief:
http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?i...pnlucidxt8.jpg
http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=m...datelierxk6.gif
http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?i...ateliersx6.jpg

*Day Time Practice of Vivid Imagery*

Now that you have the belief of being able to vividly see an image, we will start to practice vividly seeing an image with any object. First, we start small. 

_Example:_

One can start with something as simple as a hand, just stare at it and try to take in every detail you possibly can and then close your eyes and see it in as much detail as you can. When you can do this easily with your hand try other things like a rose, or a pencil, anything you can. Eventually you will start to see the images as vividly as the after-image effect. When you&#39;re really really good, then you can move onto an environment such as the corner of your room or a whole door. Eventually your visualizations will be so good, you could actually &#39;mentally project&#39; your consciousness and sort of remote-view - I could discuss this at greater length but not here, PM me for more info. 

_Note: It is important you practice vividly seeing an object&#39;s image through out the day, you can practice as much as you like or as little, but practice will only get you further._

_Challenge: If you&#39;re really good at visualizing your hand, try to move it as you have your eyes closed and see your hand moving as well in your visualization. This is the first step to developing &#39;mental projection&#39;._


*Night Time Practice of Vivid Imagery*
*The Inner Reality Technique*

First you need a few prerequisites for this technique: 
30 minutes to 1 hour before bed, Complete Darkness, Good Visualization skills.

*Sporadic Images Induction*

Before going to sleep, sit or lie in your bed for at least 30 minutes. In total darkness, just focus your attention on darkness and try to visualize simple images, like the image of a triangle, a square, a leaf, or anything you like. For instance, focus on something your visual attention on something that will keep your attention as long as needed (these can be for example, sexual images.) 

At first darkness will seem flat with no depth. Now if you try to concentrate your visual attention on this image you are visualizing it&#39;ll seem difficult to find where this object is being projected. Then as you get further you might pin-point the area in which it is, like somewhere "behind your head" (i.e. visual cortex) - then with more work you will succeed in "moving" your image from "behind your head" to "in front of you". This image will look like a faint transparent object in darkness. You can just about distinguish its contour as a difference of contrast in darkness: darkness starts to be less dark&#33; 

What you&#39;ll notice is that you cannot properly focus your attention on this image for more than a fraction of a second, as the image will disappear to be replaced by something with a similar pattern, or totally disappear - but that time you will start to notice that darkness becomes three-dimensional instead of flat. As darkness is now 3-dimensional you&#39;ll see it start to "boil". By "boiling" I mean that you start to observe sub-hallucinations, constantly appearing and disappearing.

- When 30 minutes or more have elapsed, just relax and go to sleep, and that&#39;s that. Eventually you&#39;ll be able to go further onto the next steps listed below...

*Rotating-Static Images*

After a while images will start to rotate and stay more static, observe these as you go deeper. The rotation of the reiterated image is slow, perhaps about 5 seconds per gyration. While rotating, these images can change into other rotating images. This is very beautiful to observe as now you can also start to see faint colors in these splendid and intricate images.

*Three Dimensional Images*

This step comes after the images have rotated for a while. You will now start to see complex 3-D images. Focusing your attention on them makes them more clear. Things now start to acquire beautiful hues. These colors tend to change if you do nothing to keep them.

_Purpose_

The purpose of this technique is to teach you how to specifically activate some of your memory zones in order to achieve the generation of controlled hallucinations. This is a pretty difficult exercise but it will train your consciousness to control itself. Slowly you will notice that your dream recalls become more vivid and informative as well. Focusing your attention is extremely important in the discovery of your memory and consciousness. It should be accompanied by breathing regulation: you need to breathe slowly and regularly, as if you were sleeping. Apparently controlled breathing triggers hallucinations, as experienced by meditating monks. Also try not to keep any awareness on your body, just forget about it.

_Science_

To see a memorized image as clearly as a real image means that you activate the metabolism of a memory zone where this image is stored. Selective metabolic activation of memory zones gives you a lot of power in your dreams&#33;


_Focusing your attention on known or unknown things gives different results&#33;

Here is something interesting: If you focus your attention on, say, the face of a person you know, it will be relatively easy to keep a static image of this face in front of your "eyes". However, if you focus your attention on an unknown face, you will notice that it constantly changes into other faces._


:&#33;: *Hypnagogic Imagery/Hallucination Techniques & Tips* :&#33;:

The following techniques will let you be able to willfully induce hypnagogic imagery and hallucinations as you&#39;re falling asleep or you&#39;re in a relaxed place in your room, etc. These techniques don&#39;t need any prerequisites or sleepiness - relaxation is recommended for these techniques so if you read up on Reverse Blinking, you can easily relax with that technique before you attempt the following ones - if not it&#39;s okay.  :smiley: 

*Visualization-Cycling Technique*

_Note: Remember to visualize clearly and remember to pin-point the area in your consciousness where the image is being seen._

With this technique you&#39;ll be using a series of senses, you can make up your own from the following example: Visualize water running from tap, splashing off and across your hand. 

What you want to do is focus on separate aspects of a complete visual/auditory and tactile visualization and &#39;cycle&#39; each aspect. In the case of visualizing water running from the tap and across your hands, you want to focus on the aspect of sound first. Visualize the sound of water coming down from the tap - DO NOT see, feel, or any other senses. Just listen, for about 30 seconds. Then cycle to the next aspect which can be the sight of water (no sound, no feeling, etc). Then you cut off that one after about 30 seconds and visualize feeling the cold water hitting your hands (no seeing, no hearing, etc.) Then we come full circle and start again at auditory&#33; 

Each separate visualization lasts for a few seconds but with each cycle the whole gets stronger until your conscious &#39;dimmer&#39; begins to lower and you&#39;ll find yourself phasing into hypnagogia. The first thing that might happen is that you&#39;ll experience a full-blown hallucination of the running water which, when the conscious &#39;dimmer&#39; gets lower, destabilizes into the saturated plasticity of hypnagogia.

To recap: Cycle the senses of a complete visualization in order. In the case of the example above - auditory > sight > tactile .... then again .... auditory > sight > tactile .... until HI appears (which should be very quickly.) 

_The time interval between the visualizations isn&#39;t important, as long as it&#39;s roughly 30 seconds it should be good enough&#33;_


*Focusing on Contrasts Technique*

This technique will allow you to develop a hallucination out of any mental images you&#39;d like. This technique takes _practice_ to get good at so don&#39;t be discouraged if it doesn&#39;t work on the first try. One try is not enough. 

Pick an object first of all. Try a rose. 

Imagine the rose as detailed as you can, relax for a bit and hold this image, and then take the time to notice the green of the leaves and stem for a few seconds, then switch to the red of the petals for a few seconds. Switch back and forth a few times until you notice the impression getting clearer. A bit like lifting weights. This image will become clear enough as a hallucination eventually.

The same can be achieved by using yellow/blue contrasts like the color of sand, and the color of blue sky, the cool breeze, and the warm sun, the wet sea and the dry sand, high violins and low tuba. 

The contrast generated by reflection is also good. For example the suns reflection on chrome. This can also be helped by looking at it for real, and then picturing it in mind a few times. 

This technique is worth taking time to do, a great thing to do before sleep, and it can put you into a pretty relaxed state when you keep it positive. Try it out&#33;

*Neurological Techniques*

The following techniques will be neurologically based techniques to induce hypnagogic imagery in about 1 minute of practicing them. (If it takes longer don&#39;t worry about it, everyone is different&#33 :wink2: 

*Visual Attention Technique*

First close your eyes and become aware of your breathing, keep awareness. Then look into the darkness behind your eyelids. Orient your eyes towards the point directly in front of you. At the same time, place your visual attention on a point above it. To do it you will have to separate the direction of your visual attention from the direction of your eyes. Once you achieve a couple of different things might happen - you may find it creating a large amount of visual imagery in just a few seconds. Or you may feel yourself &#39;disappearing&#39;. Play with this technique in a relaxed state after Reverse Blinking as you go to sleep and see where it takes you&#33; 

*Imagined Space Technique*

_This neuro technique is based on the experience of infinite space. This experience, which one can call the void, occurs in NDEs, hallucinogenic drug experiences, temporal lobe epilepsy, and a variety of other contexts. Sometimes it comes as an experience of infinite dark space that is more felt than seen. Other times it comes as a vision of a field of stars. Most often, It manifests as a seemingly unending void with a single point of light. This state has also been called the source&#39;, because while a person is experiencing it, they can encounter a wide variety of imagery. Here&#39;s how to do it:_

The imagined space technique begins with paying attention to the breath. The person then imagines a large open doorway located behind them, and to their right side. On the other side, there is nothing but endless space. You hold this imagination for as long as you can. That&#39;s the entire technique.

*Image-Streaming*

_25 hours of Image-Streaming increases intelligence at an average rate of 20 "I.Q." points. It also appears to improve the deeper and more numinous qualities of experience and ability to an even greater extent._


I recently discovered this technique and it has greatly helped in increasing my chances of seeing HI during a WILD, and also contributed to my vivid mental imagery. The technique was found to increase creativity, vivid mental imagery, cross-hemispheric communications and verbal fluency in addition to facilitating access to subconscious processes. Here&#39;s a copy and paste of the technique which will be followed by links and more info:

1) You will need a tape recorder or someone to listen to you describe your images. This is a very important step and is the major difference between image streaming and day dreaming. More on this shortly.
2) Find a comfortable position, preferably sitting up so you won&#39;t be tempted to doze off. Close your eyes and look into the blackness.
3) Start describing, aloud, anything that arises here; at first just talk about the blackness... maybe you&#39;ll notice variation in texture or little swatches of color, lines, or specks of light. Hearing yourself talk aloud creates a "reification" effect that will start making the images more vivid and real. 
4) Don&#39;t worry about being absolutely accurate, feel free to exaggerate, enhance and embellish what you are perceiving and try to do it using as many senses as you can (sight, sound, touch, smell, taste.) Your descriptions help you not only follow, but also create, the image stream.
5) Use present tense... "I see..." even if it has already vanished.

Do this for 10 minutes.

*Applications*

Besides being an overall brain energizer and creativity tonic, image-streaming has several practical uses, e.g.:

- Improve visualization skill, especially enhancing the clarity of images
- Draw on extra content and information you werent aware you knew for exams or research
- Generate creative ideas and options; answer specific questions by tapping the unconscious
- Provide an exciting alternative entertainment to TV or web surfing and it requires no batteries or                     broadband connections XD
- Help in dream and divination interpretation
- Open an entirely new spectrum of intuitive thinking; like having another brain to consult



_Note: It is said that 70 percent of you will access this technique but the other 30 percent will have some trouble, I will post enhancements and tips if anyone has trouble - the following websites will have some help on that but I have other ways. EVERYONE can do this. The problem is not that you cant visualize. Cognitive psychologists have proven empirically that everyone visualizes, just like everyone dreams; its a problem of accessing these capabilities, not creating them from scratch._

Links for Image-Streaming: 

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Forum/6243/imstri.html
http://projectsanctuary.com/main/modules.p...ticle&sid=4
http://www.winwenger.com/imstream.htm

*How To Apply The Techniques from Both Threads For Lucid Dreaming*  :Question: 

I have now come to an end of the Inducing Trance to WILD threads. Now you may be wondering, how can I use this all for Lucid Dreaming? Well, you may simply use all of these techniques to make up your own WILD method&#33; For example:

1) Reverse Blinking to trance state
2) Vivid Developed Imagery can be used to in a way such as in the Dream Yoga technique where you visualize a Tibetan letter or English letter &#39;A&#39;. Delve into your own vivid imagery and...
3) Muscle twitch yourself to sleep paralysis just to trick your mind further into the threshold of sleep where more vivid HI can occur
4) Enter the lucid dream state

Or, you may not like the technique Reverse Blinking or Muscle Twitching, you can take that out and...

1) Produce HI with any neurological technique from here or just using your vivid imagery.
2) Play with the images until they form from sporadic, to rotating-static to 3-D images.
3) Enter the lucid dream state.

But wait, maybe you&#39;re not such a visual person so....

1) Reverse Blink to enter trance states
2) Muscle Twitch to sleep paralysis
3) Wait and count, breathe, whatever you want until you get further till you reach sleep mode
4) Enter the lucid dream state when a vivid dream image forms

There are many possibilities here, try to find your own way of WILDing&#33; You may want to do a WBTB with a WILD process of your own or do it at the start of the night, whatever you choose just make sure it&#39;s gonna work for you. And if you don&#39;t know what works for you, experiment&#33; I hope all of you excel in improving your abilities of vivid imagery with my techniques and have found the second and first threads informative and helpful towards the WILD process. Just to let you all know, I will be an actively involved in the Attaining Lucidity forum because I am a Lucid Dream Experimenter so to speak, always looking for new ways to achieve lucidity&#33;

_Last note: You may have experienced, either spontaneously, or through beginning the techniques above, that you have a flash of a crystal clear, breathtakingly vivid imagery for a split second; then its gone. Dont be discouraged, this is excellent progress, but there is something you may not have been aware of that caused it to disappear. That is, most likely you locked your foveal vision on the image and the conditioned association with foveal sight and external stimuli kicked back in and you found yourself staring at black, once again. Heres a trick for getting past this stage. When images start to arise, dont fix your attention on them; look through them and around them as if you are waiting for something else. Soon youll have so many vivid images it will difficult to do this and you can gradually start paying attention to them in longer and longer intervals without them winking out and reactivating physical anchors._


Enjoy.

----------


## Volcon

woot ty for posting this   ::bowdown::  







thanks again, 
Volcon  :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Marvo

That looks cool Sythix. I&#39;ve always had problems inducing HI  :smiley:

----------


## SKA

I think this is Really great. I think the best way of starting with Training your Visualisation-ability is to first take one single object. One step at a Time. Try and Visualise it the best you can. Visual details, Touch/Feel, Colors, Light Reflections, Textures. Once you&#39;re good enough you can move on with a more sophisticated and Eventually an Enviroment. Step by step learning to visualise so strongly that you can almost see it before you like a waking dream.

----------


## Ak47Suited

Your posts are great Sythix, you explain a lot of great information relevant to lucid dreaming very well. 

Keep it up&#33; and thank you for taking the time to do this.

----------


## Sythix

> Your posts are great Sythix, you explain a lot of great information relevant to lucid dreaming very well. 
> 
> Keep it up&#33; and thank you for taking the time to do this.
> [/b]



No problem.  :smiley:  I love finding and developing new techniques for lucid dreaming and sharing with others here.
Stay tuned for more updates in this topic, I have many surprises up my sleeve&#33;

----------


## becomingagodo

i would also include a description on how to control vibration in wild because these can be distracting and shocking their nothing worse then sudden jolt of vibration to stop wild or bust of energy which you gain from this. visualization in my mind is only about half of the herdle you need to control energy and vibration you should include this in your update.

----------


## Metroid48

Wow,

I&#39;m doing the circle technique right now and it really shows how bad I am at visualization&#33; Well, I&#39;m improving anyway and I&#39;ll get that lucid dream&#33;

Thanks a lot for posting this, it really complements your first part with reverse blinking. This is a really cool technique you came up with.

BTW, where did you get that image?

----------


## Lordalmar

hmm not sure what it is with me. i can think of almost anything i want, and can see it faintly without even closing my eyes. could it be because i have a uncanny memory? as a kid, i also had a wicked imagination, and still do even now.

for example, as a kid i would watch a movie like friday the 13th. i COULDN&#39;T sleep afterwords, because i would have nightmares about the movie i saw. i don&#39;t have nightmares anymore, but my imagination can still scare me even now.

you would think with my great memory/imagination this would be VERY easy for me. that might explain why i choose to forget my dreams/can&#39;t remember them sometimes. i guess my imagination just liked to mess with me alot when i was a kid. maybe thats why i can&#39;t seem to lucid dream, because my imagination always tries to mess with me and i block eveything out of my mind.

----------


## Neko

Wow, this is a great post&#33; I&#39;m quite good at visualisation already, but this thread&#39;ll help me to give push my skills to the limits&#33; Well done, Sythix&#33;  ::content::

----------


## Bonsay

Your posts are the best&#33; Thank you very much&#33;
I&#39;ll try and give you any feedback soon...

----------


## Sythix

> i would also include a description on how to control vibration in wild because these can be distracting and shocking their nothing worse then sudden jolt of vibration to stop wild or bust of energy which you gain from this. visualization in my mind is only about half of the herdle you need to control energy and vibration you should include this in your update.
> [/b]



Hi becomingagodo,

Vibrations have never been to shocking for me, maybe startling at first but most of the time its relaxing and ticklish. If people have any problems though with vibrations I have plenty of suggestions to deal with it and control them.






> Wow,
> 
> I&#39;m doing the circle technique right now and it really shows how bad I am at visualization&#33; Well, I&#39;m improving anyway and I&#39;ll get that lucid dream&#33;
> 
> Thanks a lot for posting this, it really complements your first part with reverse blinking. This is a really cool technique you came up with.
> 
> BTW, where did you get that image?
> [/b]



Hehe, you&#39;re not bad at visualization you&#39;re just under-developed. Many people disregard the ability of visualization which, if you develop enough, can be the best mind tool you could ever have&#33; There are so many great things you can do with visualization...

I got that image off some site on Astral Projection. You can find more like these by looking up &#39;illusions&#39; on google image I think. I&#39;ll upload a few more so you can play around with, I have another one that spins around in your vision it looks like you&#39;re going into a vortex&#33; 






> hmm not sure what it is with me. i can think of almost anything i want, and can see it faintly without even closing my eyes. could it be because i have a uncanny memory? as a kid, i also had a wicked imagination, and still do even now.
> 
> for example, as a kid i would watch a movie like friday the 13th. i COULDN&#39;T sleep afterwords, because i would have nightmares about the movie i saw. i don&#39;t have nightmares anymore, but my imagination can still scare me even now.
> 
> you would think with my great memory/imagination this would be VERY easy for me. that might explain why i choose to forget my dreams/can&#39;t remember them sometimes. i guess my imagination just liked to mess with me alot when i was a kid. maybe thats why i can&#39;t seem to lucid dream, because my imagination always tries to mess with me and i block eveything out of my mind.
> [/b]




Hi Lordalmar,

As a kid, everyone was capable of seeing vivid imagery - you must be one of the few that kept this ability. Take for example a kid that has an imaginary friend. That kid can very well see that imaginary friend, but as they start to grow older their parents might start telling them that they have no imaginary friend and that it doesn&#39;t exist, therefore the kid loses interest in seeing this friend anymore and this vivid imagery is lost and vividness degrades. Imagination isn&#39;t lost though as long as you daydream  :wink2: . 
It sounds like you had an over active imagination as you were growing up, but I don&#39;t think anything should be preventing you from lucid dreaming unless it is fear? First step would be to start controlling your imagination though - don&#39;t let it run on auto-mode, take control because you DO have control over it. If you need any more suggestions on how to gain this control, let me know.


---------------

By the way, I&#39;m glad everyone is enjoying my post - I promise to bring you a lot more on this as I have many things hidden up my sleeves  ::D:  If anyone has any questions as well, please feel free to ask here or send me a PM, whichever you prefer.

----------


## Lordalmar

i think what it is, is that i never think of anything before i sleep. maybe if i thought of something before then, maybe i would dream about it. when i dreamed about things as a kid, it was because i was thinking about something before i went to sleep.

i think i dream about nothing, because the last thought in my head, before i sleep is NOTHING. so i wake up, and remember NOTHING, because i dreamed about NOTHING. i wonder what my dreams would be like, if i actually thought of something before going to sleep.

the only thing is, i fall asleep before i can try any techniques. maybe if i thought of something i would stay awake. hmm that gives me an idea, that i will try tonight to see if it works.

also, i knew i had seen things like that image before, i have NEVER been able to figure those out.

----------


## Sythix

> i think what it is, is that i never think of anything before i sleep. maybe if i thought of something before then, maybe i would dream about it. when i dreamed about things as a kid, it was because i was thinking about something before i went to sleep.
> 
> i think i dream about nothing, because the last thought in my head, before i sleep is NOTHING. so i wake up, and remember NOTHING, because i dreamed about NOTHING. i wonder what my dreams would be like, if i actually thought of something before going to sleep.
> 
> the only thing is, i fall asleep before i can try any techniques. maybe if i thought of something i would stay awake. hmm that gives me an idea, that i will try tonight to see if it works.
> 
> also, i knew i had seen things like that image before, i have NEVER been able to figure those out.
> [/b]



Hmm, I think you should try that. Maybe you&#39;re naturally good at incubating dreams, and if you are, you can incubate yourself some lucid dreams&#33;

----------


## Bonsay

Lordamar, when you imagine something, do you see it "with your eyes" like a hallucination? Or do you see it in "your head"... If you can see it like a hallucination, that must be freaky , but this is what this tutorial is all about anyway.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lordalmar

hmm not really sure how it works myself, i would say a bit of both. maybe it has something to do with the "thing" that happened to me as a baby. i&#39;ll make a post about it later in the lounge, and it IS a true story by the way. it WILL freak some people out for sure.

----------


## Sythix

Bumping this for everyone. New update on first post, now I&#39;ll be exploring the techniques I use to induce hypnagogic imagery, and I&#39;ll be explaining further on how to achieve lucidity at will with the techniques.

BTW anyone have any experiences they want to share with the techniques here?  :smiley:

----------


## Lordalmar

wow, guess i got farther then i thought. i was doing some of the things you posted about just now a few days ago. i can create dreamscapes almost at will, haven&#39;t tried making any objects or anything.yet. they even seem to have color and be fairly clear if i focus on them.

i was even able to control some aspects of the scenes. i could change things like colors, rotation, speed of the scene, i could even change the viewpoint i was seeing it from. i always had a first person view the whole time. i can even keep the images where i want them.

i didn&#39;t even know what i was doing when i did this, it just seemed easy for some reason. before i knew it, i could do the things listed above with little effort. i could even tell you about some of the scenes if ya want, i remember them all quite easy.

some of them where cool, and some were kinda weird. some of them, i don&#39;t even remember thinking of. also, i can create the scenes with my eyes closed or open. i usually project them on the celing, because thats where i am looking at the time.

i don&#39;t know why but i have a feeling that i could almost become lucid at will, if there was a way to use the images i think up. i can make the dream scenes, but now if i could just enter a dream, i know i would be lucid.

if i can get lucid, i may even create a technique out of all this and then people could try it for themselves.

----------


## really

This is so cool. I&#39;m working on this tech. 

Hey sythix, have you had any nice resuls with your technique?

----------


## Gabriel S

Awesome post Sythix

There are some parts that I don´t seem to understand though.. 

"Now if you try to concentrate your visual attention on this image you are visualizing it&#39;ll seem difficult to find where this object is being projected. Then as you get further you might pin-point the area in which it is, like somewhere "behind your head" (i.e. visual cortex) - then with more work you will succeed in "moving" your image from "behind your head" to "in front of you"."

Visualise something behind your head ?

and 

"Note: Remember to visualize clearly and remember to pin-point the area in your consciousness where the image is being seen"

Area in you consciousness?

----------


## Sythix

> i don&#39;t know why but i have a feeling that i could almost become lucid at will, if there was a way to use the images i think up. i can make the dream scenes, but now if i could just enter a dream, i know i would be lucid.
> 
> if i can get lucid, i may even create a technique out of all this and then people could try it for themselves.
> [/b]



You can use this ability to lucid dream at will. Play with it as you go to sleep and see what you can do to enter a dream willingly. Perhaps try a WILD method with it - this is exactly what I&#39;m trying to achieve here. 





> This is so cool. I&#39;m working on this tech. 
> 
> Hey sythix, have you had any nice resuls with your technique?
> [/b]



Yes I&#39;ve had incredible results. My visualization is as good as the after image of that circle image. Using the Tibetan Letter &#39;A&#39; from Dream Yoga techniques has gotten me into lucid dream states at will. I&#39;ll be explaining more later.






> Awesome post Sythix
> 
> There are some parts that I don´t seem to understand though.. 
> 
> "Now if you try to concentrate your visual attention on this image you are visualizing it&#39;ll seem difficult to find where this object is being projected. Then as you get further you might pin-point the area in which it is, like somewhere "behind your head" (i.e. visual cortex) - then with more work you will succeed in "moving" your image from "behind your head" to "in front of you"."
> 
> Visualise something behind your head ?
> 
> and 
> ...




When you visualize something, it&#39;s not directly in front of your eyes is it? It&#39;s somewhere else in your mind, and usually if you play around with it trying to find where in your mind this visualization is taking place, its usually at the back of your head where the visual cortex is. The visual cortex is the part of your brain which interprets what your physical eyes see. Anyways if you bring your awareness to this area you&#39;ll be able to catch vivid images of whatever you&#39;re visualizing just like after images. These get stronger and more stable the more you keep your awareness there and finally begin to move the visualization forward to in front of you were it&#39;ll be most stable.

----------


## Neko

Just read the update, it sounds great&#33; I&#39;ll be practising it tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## really

I ended up doing this (visualisations) between waking up during the night: It was so real and vivid- I was literally staring at my imagination&#33;  ::shock::  I think it&#39;s because I was doing reverse blinking aswell - perfect for making me slip off to sleep&#33;  ::D:

----------


## PNG_pyro

WOW that&#39;s a long guide; I&#39;ll give it a try. Like Lordamar, I&#39;ve always had vivid visualization; I even used to do the same thing with movies&#33; I watched the princess bride when I was about ten, maybe, and I couldn&#39;t sleep because I kept on visualizing one of those giant rat things under my bed. Now, to realize just how ludicrous this is, my bed is AT LEAST four feet off the ground, and I used a night light... (mainly because of things like this&#33 :wink2:   but anyways. thanks, sythix.

----------


## Josh_Mac

I don&#39;t quite understand... so you need to be able to think of full 3D objects. correct? But does it have to be like that border between thinking it and actually seeing it in the darkness with your eyes closes? do you know what I mean?

----------


## FreeOne

> When you visualize something, it&#39;s not directly in front of your eyes is it? It&#39;s somewhere else in your mind, and usually if you play around with it trying to find where in your mind this visualization is taking place, its usually at the back of your head where the visual cortex is. The visual cortex is the part of your brain which interprets what your physical eyes see. Anyways if you bring your awareness to this area you&#39;ll be able to catch vivid images of whatever you&#39;re visualizing just like after images. These get stronger and more stable the more you keep your awareness there and finally begin to move the visualization forward to in front of you were it&#39;ll be most stable[/b]



hey&#33; i get it now&#33;  :smiley:  i didnt get that much either but now i know what you&#39;re talking about.  im doing alright so far i guess.  i can see faint objects, and they can move, but they are still quite random.

----------


## Sythix

> I don&#39;t quite understand... so you need to be able to think of full 3D objects. correct? But does it have to be like that border between thinking it and actually seeing it in the darkness with your eyes closes? do you know what I mean?
> [/b]



No, these 3d objects come later... I don&#39;t understand your question too well?





> hey&#33; i get it now&#33;  i didnt get that much either but now i know what you&#39;re talking about.  im doing alright so far i guess.  i can see faint objects, and they can move, but they are still quite random.
> [/b]




Great to hear that freefire&#33; You&#39;re doing great.

----------


## Josh_Mac

Ah, sorry about that... it was a really badly worded question anyway. It&#39;s irrelevant now because I&#39;ve fully grasped what HI is. I can Wild, but I have more Audible stimulus then visual and then I&#39;m suddenly plonked in front of a detailed image.

----------


## Gabriel S

Okay, I did the visualising for 30 minutes before bed. And I had my mp3-player with some relaxing ambient music. I started visualising, And tried moving in infront of my eyes. I ´don´t think i succeded. But I got alot of HI after a while, It was awesome&#33;  :smiley:  

And this morning I had a extrmely good memory from a dream after 3 hours of sleep. And that has never ever happened before.

----------


## Sythix

> Okay, I did the visualising for 30 minutes before bed. And I had my mp3-player with some relaxing ambient music. I started visualising, And tried moving in infront of my eyes. I ´don´t think i succeded. But I got alot of HI after a while, It was awesome&#33;  
> 
> And this morning I had a extrmely good memory from a dream after 3 hours of sleep. And that has never ever happened before.
> [/b]



Nice&#33;

You will notice that after practicing at night vivid imagery, you will increase the vividness of dream recall in the morning as well as increase vividness of dreams during the night. In my case, enough vividness actually triggers lucidity.

----------


## Lordalmar

i just thought of somthing since i can create hi almost at will, what if i created some hi and tried touching it? say i create a 3d scene, if i were to reach out and touch it, would i be pulled into the dream/created scene? i have an idea i will try and see if it works.

if i was actually in a dream, would i see the dreamscape/world instead of whereever my body actually was. for example, i go to sleep in my bed in my room, and have a dream. if i was dreaming, i would see whatever i am dreaming, but not be able to see my boody/room any longer right?

i think i have been in my dreams before, just not lucid. also when i dream, i seem to ALWAYS be in first person, i can see anything BUT my dreambody. hmm come to think of it, i have never TRIED looking at my hands/ground ect. whenever i dream, it seems i am always looking forward for some weird reason.

i also figured out why i don&#39;t dream, it seems i can put myself into a deep sleep without even trying. THIS would explain why i don&#39;t dream. i was reading about brainwaves/states, and it seems there is DELTA sleep, and then another form of delta that is even deeper. in this state, it is impossible to dream, because your brainwaves are to low to create them.

it seems i am always in that state when i sleep, so i never dream. how can i go to sleep, but not  get to that point? i COULD dream as a kid, and i could now if i could figure out how i got to the right state to dream..

i am getting closer, if i could get to the right state, i could succeed easily i am sure.

----------


## really

> In my case, enough vividness actually triggers lucidity.
> [/b]



Yeah, me too. I like that.  :smiley: 





> i just thought of somthing since i can create hi almost at will, what if i created some hi and tried touching it? say i create a 3d scene, if i were to reach out and touch it, would i be pulled into the dream/created scene?
> [/b]



I&#39;m not sure as I have never WILDed before, but I think you would_ imagine_  yourself reaching out to touch it. It might form to a dream then. You might wake yourself up a little more if you literally tried to reach out&#33;





> i also figured out why i don&#39;t dream, it seems i can put myself into a deep sleep without even trying. THIS would explain why i don&#39;t dream. i was reading about brainwaves/states, and it seems there is DELTA sleep, and then another form of delta that is even deeper. in this state, it is impossible to dream, because your brainwaves are to low to create them.
> [/b]



If that is the case, try sleeping in a cooler room, or listening to different brainwaves. How did you figure out that you were a deep sleeper? You might just not recall dreams aswell as you used to.

----------


## Nightmare

Another great thread by Sythix.  I used the reverse blinking techniques from the last thread and found them incredibly useful for inducing trance states and deep relaxation with a minimum of effort or concentration.  I will be trying all of these techniques and reporting back on my progress.  So far I have been using the image of the white and orange circles on the first page to develop vivid imagery.  Staring at the picture for 30 seconds and then closing your eyes definitely leaves a lasting image.  I will report back on progress for daytime and nighttime practice.  Furthermore, i recommend that everyone checks out the thread on reverse blinking, and gives it a try.

----------


## Lordalmar

> Yeah, me too. I like that. 
> I&#39;m not sure as I have never WILDed before, but I think you would_ imagine_  yourself reaching out to touch it. It might form to a dream then. You might wake yourself up a little more if you literally tried to reach out&#33;
> If that is the case, try sleeping in a cooler room, or listening to different brainwaves. How did you figure out that you were a deep sleeper? You might just not recall dreams aswell as you used to.
> [/b]



ok first, i can sleep though almost ANYTHING. i can go to bed watching tv, i wake up and its still on, but i didn&#39;t hear ANYTHING when i was sleeping. second, i wouldn&#39;t forget one of my dreams, they are almost ALWAYS weird/creepy/totally random.

----------


## dsr

> Don&#39;t see with your physical eyes, see with your minds eye. Pinpoint the area in your consciousness where this image is projected. It is different than where your eyes project their image.  Keep your attention in this area and you might find yourself seeing the images vividly&#33;
> [/b]



I am having great difficulty in visualizing the apple. I don&#39;t think practice will help if I&#39;m not practicing correctly. Sythix, do you have any suggestions on how to pinpoint the mind&#39;s eye and use it? Is it the same location in which you picture the layout of rooms in your house or what others things that are ingrained in your memory look like? If so, I can&#39;t seem to use that spot in my mind to create images that are not in my memory. Do you have any suggestions?

----------


## Sythix

> I am having great difficulty in visualizing the apple. I don&#39;t think practice will help if I&#39;m not practicing correctly. Sythix, do you have any suggestions on how to pinpoint the mind&#39;s eye and use it? Is it the same location in which you picture the layout of rooms in your house or what others things that are ingrained in your memory look like? If so, I can&#39;t seem to use that spot in my mind to create images that are not in my memory. Do you have any suggestions?
> [/b]




dsr,

It&#39;s the same location you picture things from your memory, if you can think about how a room in your house looks like then you can visualize. If you find it difficult conjuring a totally made up scene in your mind, then picture things you do know and remember. You can try this: Take any object you have lying around such as a pencil, a paper weight, anything small and easy to remember. Closely examine it and embed the image in your memory, then close your eyes and try to remember what it looks like. You can try this with other senses, like taste. Try to remember what you ate last and how it tasted. Think back to what water sounds like splashing. Think back to how it feels to brush a hand over your hair. Think back to what the sound of a bird sounds like. Everyone is able to do this, if you take some time to develop this further you&#39;ll reap great rewards with the power of visualization..


---

*BTW, everyone, I updated the first post with another neurological technique and will be updating tomorrow with the last of the HI techniques and explain how this all can be used in a method to induce Lucid Dreaming.*

----------


## dsr

Thanks. I just tried to ingrain the image of a pen in my memory, and I was successful. Although, I can&#39;t see it vividly, I can picture all the details (with my eyes open or closed). I&#39;ll be sure to practice with other objects and with other senses. Sythix, you have some great tips in this thread.

----------


## Sythix

> Thanks. I just tried to ingrain the image of a pen in my memory, and I was successful. Although, I can&#39;t see it vividly, I can picture all the details (with my eyes open or closed). I&#39;ll be sure to practice with other objects and with other senses. Sythix, you have some great tips in this thread.
> [/b]



Glad to hear that dsr, and thanks. 

---


*Hello everyone, I updated the first post at last today and finally finished the thread. I hope you all have enjoyed it and please if you have any questions/comments or whatever let me know.*

----------


## RooJ

Wow... amazing posts Sythix, Im printing the entire thing out tomorow now that its finished  :smiley: .

A while back i spent time developing my visualization skills too, got to a point where i was getting exactly what you mentioned while fully concious: "flashes of a crystal clear, breathtakingly vivid imagery for a split second", usually in the form of a tropical island which i was aiming for (never exactly as i was trying to imagine it though).
Im wondering what stage you are at? can you hold those vivid images while conciously visualizing? can you move around them? how long does it take you to get them etc, a full description of your capabilities would be really useful for motivational purposes   ::wink:: .

Thanks for taking the time to share the tutorials, ill begin them tomorow.

Roo

----------


## Lordalmar

ok, i have the method i want to use, but there is still one problem. i can create the dreamscenes but i can not enter them.  i think i cannot enter them, because my eyes are STILL OPEN. if i close my eyes, i can get the scene back almost immediately, but then i can&#39;t fall asleep.

i can&#39;t explain it. you would have to experience it yourself, it is FREAKY. i can see the scene, and it looks almost real. the scene will have color and everything, and i can control it. the only thing is, I AM STILL AWAKE.

there is another weird thing i seem to be able to do. i can take a scene i create, and MORPH IT into a totaly different scene. i can also take a scene i make, and ADD TO the scene if i wish. i made a scene one time, and i added an ENTIRE room to the scene. without even meaning to, i even added an object to the scene.

i wonder if i could add myself to the scene? the only problem is, i am not sure what i look like in my dreams. when i dream, i seem to always be in a first person style view. the only problem i have is getting to a state where i am dreaming. if i could get there, i could enter my created scene i am sure, and almost instantly be lucid.

----------


## manteigamendoim

Hi my name is Kiko and I became interested in this forum after experiencing sleep paralysis. I didnt know about it at the time and was completely freaked out one night upon trying to fall back asleep because I felt a great vibration heat  and couldnt move and had an OPENED EYE hallucination where I levitated in the air and flipped over and I was going for another flip but one of my hands got loose and I started slapping myself to get out of the paralysis. I washed my face in water and could no sleep supine because I felt the energy coming again and I had to stay vigilant all night ready to slap myself if I felt that again. This was about 2 and a half years agoand I told some friends but since it was so out of the ordinary I stopped talking bout it. It happened to me again about once every 4 to 5 months while waking up in the middle of the night and I was always terrified because I felt I was being possessed or something so I always fought it and developed the ability to stop it easily when it started happening. Once I had an auditory hallucination with a strange robotic harmonic like voice (like Jack in Donnie darko) but I fought it off before it could finish the first word. I posted a message on another forum and they told me about sleep paralysis and directed me to a wiki page that had links to lucid dreaming. And here I am&#33; Im pissed that I didnt know how to control all those wasted occassions but I was always panicked because it actually felt like a presence was coming into me and I never heard about sleep paralysis so I fought it. It happened once again since learning about sleep paralysis but I freaked out again. My sleep paralysis is so strong I feel sucked back and I really need to flex and strain to gain control.  I tried the reverse blinking last night but I have a wife in my bed and her moving around and my barking dog keep breaking my concentration so no WILDing. But last night I woke up several times and remembered an incredible amount of vivid dreams&#33; But as far as I can remember ive never had LDs. I have good visualisation and last night I remembered a dream from way back when and I can explore that dreamworld in my head right now thats how vivid it is. But ive had no lick self inducing sleep paralysis. I WILL start doing the visualisation techniques during the day as I find it very relaxing and will continue to explore dreamworlds in my mind (there not that big). Hopefully I will find some time to lock myself in the bathroom in the darkness to try the other techniques listed. I did that once a while ago and found it scary because my worst fears seemed to come out (being at the bottom of the black ocean facing a silent enourmous white shark) and I felt a strange warmth in my body. Anyway just saying hi. Anyone in the NYC area?

----------


## Metroid48

I am sorta getting something. I haven&#39;t practiced with the circle recently, however I can vaguely make the after-image of it appear in front of my eyes when they are closed. Also, I can create white blurry lines in any direction, and foggy general shapes. For some reason, though, it&#39;s all like an after-image: it&#39;s not clear and colours are usually inversed.

Anyway, I still haven&#39;t had a LD yet  :Sad:

----------


## Sythix

> Wow... amazing posts Sythix, Im printing the entire thing out tomorow now that its finished .
> 
> A while back i spent time developing my visualization skills too, got to a point where i was getting exactly what you mentioned while fully concious: "flashes of a crystal clear, breathtakingly vivid imagery for a split second", usually in the form of a tropical island which i was aiming for (never exactly as i was trying to imagine it though).
> Im wondering what stage you are at? can you hold those vivid images while conciously visualizing? can you move around them? how long does it take you to get them etc, a full description of your capabilities would be really useful for motivational purposes  .
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share the tutorials, ill begin them tomorow.
> 
> Roo
> [/b]




*For motivational purposes*

 ::D: . I have developed my ability to visualize so far that I can create a vivid image at will even with my eyes open and I&#39;m able to see it as if seeing it with my physical eyes. For example I can imagine an apple in front of me right now and pick it up, feel it, and take a bite out of it and hear the sound of biting into it and taste it as well. Now if I have my eyes closed I can very well see an image after a few seconds of concentrating in the area in which visualizations occur - for example in Dream Yoga it is required for you to be able to visualize the Tibetan letter &#39;A&#39; before your eyes - with practice the A becomes vivid, stable and clear. Well I can already do that willingly and keep consciousness on the letter &#39;A&#39; as I drift to sleep and therefore trigger lucidity (in case of falling asleep instead of completing a WILD) due to my consciousness concentrated on the letter &#39;A&#39;. Read up on dream yoga and you&#39;ll see what I mean. I can vividly perceive all other senses as well, move them at will, whatever I like. I can create an inner &#39;meditation&#39; area in my visualizations - though this isn&#39;t no where near close to a Lucid Dream but very very entertaining. I can induce HI in a few seconds due to an NLP anchor I put on the HI state, and many other things. I hope this motivates you all to developing these great abilities because they are really useful in achieving lucidity and many other things.





> Hi my name is Kiko and I became interested in this forum after experiencing sleep paralysis..
> [/b]



Hi Kiko,

Sounds like you experienced a common episode of suddenly waking up in sleep paralysis and experiencing hypnagogia. I&#39;ve had this many times before and yes they can be controlled if you develop your visualization abilities. For example in times where you&#39;re scared you may visualize a white and comforting light or something that reminds you of being safe. I have a meditation specifically tailored to induce the feeling of being safe and/or paranoid according to the person&#39;s amygdala, you may experience either or. It&#39;s called *Sensed Presence* meditation and basically it comes from the &#39;sensed presence&#39; feeling that there is some one or some living thing close to you, but when you turn to look, you don&#39;t find anybody there. 

This experience only occurs when a person is in an altered state of consciousness. To facilitate the state, it begins with paying attention to the breath. After you have your attention drawn there, you now imagine that you are experiencing a presence, and that the feeling is emanating from a point behind you, and to your left. The sensed presence is an amygdaloid experience. This only means that when a person is having this experience, their amygdalae will be found to be either the most active structure in their brain, or one of the most active. The most common sensation it created was a feeling of being safe and protected. You&#39;re also likely to suddenly imagine the presences - such as a guardian angel, or your parents, etc. I&#39;ve also noticed that Reverse Blinking has led to vivid dreams...not just in me but others as well, this is very interesting. Good luck in developing your abilities and let us know how it&#39;s going&#33;

BTW, the bathroom is a perfect dark place to exercise visualization - I&#39;ve practiced in there too&#33; Haha  ::D: 






> ok, i have the method i want to use, but there is still one problem. i can create the dreamscenes but i can not enter them.  i think i cannot enter them, because my eyes are STILL OPEN. if i close my eyes, i can get the scene back almost immediately, but then i can&#39;t fall asleep.
> 
> i can&#39;t explain it. you would have to experience it yourself, it is FREAKY. i can see the scene, and it looks almost real. the scene will have color and everything, and i can control it. the only thing is, I AM STILL AWAKE.
> 
> there is another weird thing i seem to be able to do. i can take a scene i create, and MORPH IT into a totaly different scene. i can also take a scene i make, and ADD TO the scene if i wish. i made a scene one time, and i added an ENTIRE room to the scene. without even meaning to, i even added an object to the scene.
> 
> i wonder if i could add myself to the scene? the only problem is, i am not sure what i look like in my dreams. when i dream, i seem to always be in a first person style view. the only problem i have is getting to a state where i am dreaming. if i could get there, i could enter my created scene i am sure, and almost instantly be lucid.
> [/b]




I know what you mean, but I think the problem is you&#39;re not tired enough to fall asleep. I think you should try doing a WBTB (without getting out of bed) and try to visualize and enter a visualized scene as you drift off back into sleep - you&#39;ll have much better chances that way. Try not to see yourself in the 3rd person perspective unless you want a really strange videogame type of dream, instead try to interact with your visualization and &#39;feel&#39; it so to speak. Reach your hand out into it and eventually you&#39;ll find yourself in a dream.

----------


## Sythix

> I am sorta getting something. I haven&#39;t practiced with the circle recently, however I can vaguely make the after-image of it appear in front of my eyes when they are closed. Also, I can create white blurry lines in any direction, and foggy general shapes. For some reason, though, it&#39;s all like an after-image: it&#39;s not clear and colours are usually inversed.
> 
> Anyway, I still haven&#39;t had a LD yet 
> [/b]



Sounds like you&#39;re making very good progress if you can willingly make the after-image appear before your eyes without looking at the image anymore. I strongly suggest doing this before sleeping (along with reverse blinking to enter trance state) as both these techniques can enhance the vividness of your dreams thus increasing the chances of lucidity.....and making non-lucid dreams more pleasant and memorable  :smiley: . Plus its very good practice, especially if its a dark room, if not you can close your eyes and do it that way but expect to fall asleep so then you just do it in a different posture or sitting up, w/e floats your boat. (So yes, practicing isn&#39;t only useful to develop these abilities but also to induce lucid dreams&#33 :wink2:  Clarity of the visualizations will come, all it takes is more practice.

----------


## wonderland

Wow&#33;
That will help a bunch&#33;
Thank you so much&#33;
 ::D: 

*clap*

----------


## Simply.Complex

Last night I did some reverse blinking for a few minutes than decided to stop. i watched tv for a second than decided to do the apple visualization. after no more than 30 seconds i started to get hypnagogic imagery. i opened my eyes quick because i couldn&#39;t believe how quick it came. i got like the outline of time square in ny and a picture of my thumb. it&#39;s like the visualization just broke through right in front of me. i practiced the apple visualization 10 times the day before so that is probably why this came so easy to me.

----------


## Adanac

Sometimes I will daydream and the sensations are VERY vivid. They just kind of "overlap" over my normal vison, although thats not realy the right word for it. I only relize this is happening after it ends though, and never thought anything of it until reading this. Im going to try it tonight in the dark and see what will happen  :smiley:  . Thanks for posting this as it is very in depth.             


   Also another fun visulization technique is to use someting like a desk, and visulize a miniature battle over it. Have the people use erasors and stuff for cover. Sometimes it gets relly epic  :smiley:  .

----------


## Sparrower

> Also another fun visulization technique is to use someting like a desk, and visulize a miniature battle over it. Have the people use erasors and stuff for cover. Sometimes it gets relly epic  .
> [/b]



That sounds cool... Do you play CS?

----------


## odds

Now this is what I like to see... Gonna go and try it right now I&#39;m so excited about it&#33; I love the lucidity of your expressions/sentences-- it&#39;s very easy to read and remember.

Thank you, for sure&#33;

----------


## scarpazi

i read your guide and it fascinates me, but after weeks of practise i still cant bring vivid imagery into my vision. The best i can make is a blueish silhouette of the image i want, but i cant make it any clearer than that.  Do i just need more practise? if so, how should i go about this?

----------


## BohmaN

Great post&#33;

Just a few questions:

1. Syntix, how long do you need you practice the "apple visualizing method" to get good results? 

2. After you have become proficient do you have to keep practicing or will your skills be pretty much nailed ?

ThaNk You&#33;

----------


## Adanac

> That sounds cool... Do you play CS?[/b]




 I&#39;m assuming you mean counter-strike, and no. It&#39;s easier to concentrate on the sounds if I keep the visuals simple for me, so my army guys are more like green plastic army men.





> I can vividly perceive all other senses as well, move them at will, whatever I like. [/b]




 Dude, you are my hero. Lol

----------


## Sythix

> Great post&#33;
> 
> Just a few questions:
> 
> 1. Syntix, how long do you need you practice the "apple visualizing method" to get good results? 
> 
> 2. After you have become proficient do you have to keep practicing or will your skills be pretty much nailed ?
> 
> ThaNk You&#33;
> [/b]



Hey BohmaN,

1. As long as you need to basically. The decision of practicing is all up to you on that exercise. When you feel ready and confident that you can vividly visualize all 5 senses within and HOLD these senses for about 5 minutes or longer then you may be ready. This all depends on you.

2. Pretty much nailed, you&#39;ll always have the ability to visualize 100% if you continue your efforts. Though once you reach the goal, you&#39;ll find yourself wanting to visualize actually....  ::D:  so don&#39;t worry about &#39;losing it&#39;

----------


## Sythix

Bump. I have added a new technique into the hallucinations section called - Focusing on Contrasts Technique. Check it out  :smiley:

----------


## BohmaN

> 1. As long as you need to basically. The decision of practicing is all up to you on that exercise. When you feel ready and confident that you can vividly visualize all 5 senses within and HOLD these senses for about 5 minutes or longer then you may be ready. This all depends on you.[/b]



whaoo That&#39;s a very long time. Now I can hold my imagery apple with my 5 senses involved for about, hmm about 10 seconds or so =P

How about you? Are you a "visualization-god"?

Sounds cool to be good at visualizing. Are there any more advantages of being good at visualizing (lucid dreaming excluded)?

----------


## Sythix

Bumping this too of course.

----------


## Alprazolam

Amazing post. Absolutely well laid out, informative, and EXTREMELY useful. I will be studying this inside and out.  :smiley:

----------


## Nazcan

Sythix, when I was working on the "Develop Vivid Imagery" task, with the last of the extra pictures, the after-image that I see when I close my eyes is far smaller than that of the picture.

As a result the image is unfocused.  Is there any technique to enlarge an after-image?

----------


## Sythix

Hey Nazcan,

All I can tell ya is to keep practicing with the images, make sure you have a proper and comfortable distance between your eyes and the image. Also a little tip to help you see the whole after-image is to squeeze your eyelids a little tighter and act as if you're blinking with your eyelids closed. You'll see what I mean when you try it, also if you have a white wall nearby with the after-image in vision start blinking as you look at the white wall and you'll see it. 

 :wink2:

----------


## Nazcan

Hey Sythix,

In the beginning of this thread, you listed several tips and one of them is confusing to me.  

"Don't see with your physical eyes, see with your minds eye. Pinpoint the area in your consciousnesswhere this image is projected. It is different than where your eyes project their image. Keep your attention in this area and you might find yourself seeing the images vividly!"

Could you elaborate please?

Thanks

----------


## Sythix

Hi Nazcan, 

Besides the particular “way” that you are looking, which is anchored to external perception, there is also a particular vantage that you are looking from. In most people this is a point immediately behind the eyes. We need to move this vantage point to a point where visualizations are being created. If you're having trouble pinpointing this area here's what you can do:

Start first by becoming aware of where it is you are aware from when your eyes are open. Now you have two options. One is too expand this spot and the second is to move it. If you have trouble with either of these, a helpful exercise is to start with your eyes closed; become aware of your entire body, then the room, then the building, then the block and reverse the process; shrinking back down in stages until you are at a single point, mostly likely in your head; note where this spot is.

Hope this helps ya  :smiley:

----------


## Nazcan

I get that the vantage point where most people are looking from is right behind the eyes, because that is the point from which we percieve what we see when our eyes are open, but I don't know what you mean when you say move the vantage point to where visualizations are being created.  Do you mean metaphorically or literally to a part of your brain that actually produces the visualizations.

Thanks for the help because I know how frustrating it must be to constatly be asked to help me'

----------


## Sythix

I mean literally move it. Here's another little exercise to say what I mean:

Take your left or right hand in front of you and start to visualize a brush stroking along your thumb, do this visualization slowly and really feel the brush stroke. Soon enough you'll start feeling a tingle or some kind of sensation there. What you've done is bring your awareness to your thumb, and you can do this with any other part of your body. This is what I mean, move your awareness which is usually situated behind your eyes and move it to another part of your head. You can literally move this vantage point at will if you practice it, it's not impossible and very easy!

----------


## blackberry829

I have a few questions. Sorry if they've been asked before.

First, when you're looking at the image, are you supposed to see the colours at first? If not, when do you think an average person would start seeing colours?

Secondly, when you're trying to visualize the apple, is it best to do it with your eyes closed or open? And when you visualize the apple, once again, am I supposed to see it vividly, as if it were waking life at first, or is it supposed to be shadowy, possibly blurry?

Thanks.

----------


## A dreamer168

If you are falling asleep how can one induce imagery when one's eyes are closed

----------


## Sythix

> I have a few questions. Sorry if they've been asked before.
> 
> First, when you're looking at the image, are you supposed to see the colours at first? If not, when do you think an average person would start seeing colours?
> 
> Secondly, when you're trying to visualize the apple, is it best to do it with your eyes closed or open? And when you visualize the apple, once again, am I supposed to see it vividly, as if it were waking life at first, or is it supposed to be shadowy, possibly blurry?
> 
> Thanks.




You don't have to necessarily see the colors at first, you do have to see an image though.

It's best to do it with eyes closed in my opinion, that way its easier to focus on the world of inner imagery and take away the attention of visual stimuli with the eyes. With this exercise you should try to visualize it as vividly as you can in your minds eye, you do not have to see it as if it were a hallucinatory-real life image, by following the rest of the techniques one could develop that type of ability where you ACTUALLY see what you visualize in your immediate consciousness.

----------


## blackberry829

Minds eye? That's something that's always confused me.

When you close your eyes, do you see the image like...up in your head sort of? Or do you see them before your eyes?

----------


## Sythix

Oh it should'nt be confusing......just think of it this way: You see with your physical eyes your immediate physical environment, and then when you think and visualize/daydream/whatever something you see it within your own mind, with your minds eye.

We have to remember these images start to generate within the mind, they may appear as if you're seeing them with your own physical eyes but you're really not - they are hallucinatory. Very vivid daydreams. If I want to I could visualize an orange in front of me and I'll see it there....

----------


## blackberry829

Ah, I sort of get it now. Thanks a lot!

----------


## A dreamer168

To pinpoint that exact spot at the back of the head. Do I need to meditatae?

----------


## A dreamer168

*meditate

----------


## A dreamer168

Am I right in assuming that in The Visual attention Technique you want to focus on the Occipital Lobe of the brain, as it is responsible for vivid visualizations?

----------


## Sythix

Hey dreamer how's it going? I sent you a message, I'm sorry I haven't been able to reply lately, been busy.

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

[QUOTE=Sythix.[/QUOTE]

dude holy f**k thank yu!! u f**king rock, this technique you've just revealed has gotten me to a much higher level of hypnogogic imagery for SURE!!! ::banana:: 
 what was really cool was that i started messing around with imagining an environment using my senses <see><hear><smell> & <feel> holy shit!!!! lol i then saw a kinda like a small vision of a woman who ran past me yelling to someone "your crazy blah blah" and there was a guy following behind her....what nocked me off that vision was that the F**king dude stepped on my my Rgiht foot causing to knock me off the vision!!i guess thats part of the vision getting kicked everytime you become aware of it! ::biggrin::  

>what i did was the visualization techniques sythix stated..i sat in my meditative way (on my chair next to pc ::D: ) then created an environment and used my senses combined.<see><hear><smell> & <feel> ende up bein stepped on foot by some dude who was running after the yelling lady ::banana:: !!! remote viewing here i come!!!!!!! ::D:

----------


## A dreamer168

Sythix, I PMed u quite a bunch of times if u ever look here please reply to them!

----------


## Sythix

Sorry man, I don't really visit this site as much anymore but if you look in my profile you can find other ways to contact me (Aim, Yahoo) but I'll take a look at your pm's when i can

----------


## A dreamer168

I added u to my hotmail contacts

----------


## KCN

Thanks for tutorial.. Few days ago I started the after-image technique 
I noticed that moving the eyes, makes the afterimage to dissapear. I am wondering: why this happens? Does this suggests that not just the retina is involved here? I mean, some parts of the brain are involved in the afterimage, and not just the retina?

Paul

----------


## Simply.Complex

first person to put me up on dream yoga. ..uppin' this for those that might find these methods useful.

----------


## Harrycombs

This guide is wonderful. I am good at visualizing, but this will make me even better. Epic post! This should be in the tutorial section if it isn't already!

----------


## Volcon

> This guide is wonderful. I am good at visualizing, but this will make me even better. Epic post! This should be in the tutorial section if it isn't already!



Sythix tried, its not in the correct format, sadly.

----------


## Volcon

::bump::

----------


## Writermind

*This actually sounds interesting.

Thank you for posting.

I'll give it a more thorough once over once I'm settled tonight.*

----------


## ZmillA

wow I really wish I had seen this thread before, there really is some good stuff in that first post.

----------

